

A $2,400 Fine for an Airbnb Host - uvdiv
http://bucks.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/21/a-2400-fine-for-an-airbnb-host/?hp

======
DigitalSea
The one aspect of this story that has me asking questions and scratching my
head is: why were the charges dropped only to be revived? Who made the call
for the case to be reinstated? Airbnb is a great service, I don't see why
local Governments like New York are so against the idea. I can see why
personal driver services like Uber are somewhat under scrutiny, but the only
person who has something to lose is the owner of the property being rented out
on Airbnb, not the person staying nor the city the property resides in. The
whole situation reeks of lobbyist propaganda and cash.

